# Best Beaches in/near Larnaca?



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

I found a list with these beaches:
McKenzie
Phinikoudes
Yanathes

Is there any better one and which one is the best out of those 3?

Can I just say "McKenzie beach" to a taxidriver and he will know where to go?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Pilke said:


> I found a list with these beaches:
> McKenzie
> Phinikoudes
> Yanathes
> ...


I don't know the third one. I like the first and yes any taxi driver would know.


----------

